# Post your desktop background



## Chairydoo (Mar 27, 2010)

*__________*

__________


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ haha, I would rofl everytime I went back to desktop.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

My current desktop background.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

This is on my laptop ^









This is on my desktop ^ (sans the cult of rapture watermark)


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had this for a long time.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Recently changed to this though on account of the long lost peace misplaced for the past six years.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love this pic


----------



## Eyes Wide Terrified (Jan 17, 2010)

Have a folder full of backgrounds, but I've been using these:


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had this since January.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

erasercrumbs - Your weapons have no effect on me!

I change mine all the time, but I'm currently using this blury photo:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eyes Wide Terrified said:


> Have a folder full of backgrounds, but I've been using these:


Where can I get this one in high res??


----------



## Eyes Wide Terrified (Jan 17, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Where can I get this one in high res??


I can only find it in 1680 x 1050, but here it is: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...?authkey=Gv1sRgCO-cz4GZx-6gUA&feat=directlink


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Hoth said:


> erasercrumbs - Your weapons have no effect on me!


I'll throw my doll at you!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

smith & wesson grill


----------



## jp321 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Cleary said:


> I need to de-clutter my desktop


What a lovely picture! Do you know how I might get a copy of it without all the icons and such?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> What a lovely picture! Do you know how I might get a copy of it without all the icons and such?


Almond Blossom by Van Gogh
http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/get/273228

I just found one with more detail/higher resolution. I'm using this now. There's words at the bottom but the task bar hides it.
http://www.art-wallpaper.com/25228/Van+Gogh+Vincent/Almond+Branches+in+Bloom-1600x1200-25228.jpg


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Chairydoo said:


> Post your desktop background.
> 
> I've been switching through the wallpapers below:


How did you get your taskbar to look like that?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

^Mandelbrot set yay! I really like Nathan18's one, too. I just tidied mine - go me!








I like cranes. I'd love to be a crane driver, but I'm dangerous enough in a car - letting me play with a crane would be criminally irresponsible...


----------



## SB13 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------

